# Guess



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Ahh yes another guess thread 

if you guess it correctly I'll post the full pic and you can have a turn 

I'll start easy


----------



## richoman_3 (May 5, 2011)

keelback ftw


----------



## kupper (May 5, 2011)

Mulga ?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

nope


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 5, 2011)

copperhead


----------



## Trench (May 5, 2011)

maybe a brown tree snake or copperhead?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

nope


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 5, 2011)

Eastern Brown


----------



## Pinoy (May 5, 2011)

Coastal Taipan?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

no 
it is an elapid but none of those


----------



## Trench (May 5, 2011)

coastal tiapan


----------



## Trouble (May 5, 2011)

I'm gonna go the opposite of Pinoy.. Inland Tai ??


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

nope


----------



## snakes123 (May 5, 2011)

Whip snake?


----------



## Snakewise84 (May 5, 2011)

proximus blind snake, slatey-grey snake, cornered pale-headed snake, white-crowned snake, moon snake,


----------



## Boidae (May 5, 2011)

Dont crucify me if im wrong haha, Hooded snake???


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 5, 2011)

some kind of whip snake

damn snakes123 beat me so i'll say yellow faced whip


----------



## Pinoy (May 5, 2011)

Marsh snake?


----------



## lgotje (May 5, 2011)

is it a whip snake?


----------



## sammy09 (May 5, 2011)

Ingram's brown snake


----------



## lgotje (May 5, 2011)

lesser black whip?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

nope, nope, nope, and nope


----------



## Pinoy (May 5, 2011)

Monk snake?


----------



## sammy09 (May 5, 2011)

pale-headed snake


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 5, 2011)

white lipped


----------



## snakes123 (May 5, 2011)

napped snake?


----------



## Trench (May 5, 2011)

golden crowned snake


----------



## sammy09 (May 5, 2011)

weird rough-scaled snake


----------



## harley0402 (May 5, 2011)

western brown snake


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

nope


----------



## richoman_3 (May 5, 2011)

thought it was supposed to be easy :lol:

Red naped ?


----------



## snakelady-viper (May 5, 2011)

Suta suta?


----------



## zack13 (May 5, 2011)

Crytophis Boschmai or possibly Furina Ornata.


----------



## Trouble (May 5, 2011)

Lesser Black Whip Snake?
Mustard Bellied Snake?
Rough-scaled snake?


----------



## snakes123 (May 5, 2011)

Im with snakelady-viper


----------



## jham66 (May 5, 2011)

Common garden skink?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> thought it was supposed to be easy :lol:
> 
> Red naped ?


 
i thought it was easy lol

getting close but no


----------



## Chicken (May 5, 2011)

pattenless woma?


----------



## harley0402 (May 5, 2011)

king brown


----------



## Trouble (May 5, 2011)

just going to say this for the hell of it, I know it's wrong :lol: 
Tiger snake?


----------



## richoman_3 (May 5, 2011)

damn you i thought i had it when you quoted me :lol:

burtons 

hehe, is it a parasuta dwyeri ?


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 5, 2011)

orange-naped, lol


----------



## harley0402 (May 5, 2011)

rat snake


----------



## Boidae (May 5, 2011)

Orange naped snake?


----------



## Snakewise84 (May 5, 2011)

i said all them all ready lol


----------



## snakes123 (May 5, 2011)

Pseudechis weigeli


----------



## sammy09 (May 5, 2011)

so my guess if where getting it will probally be a whip snake so little whip snake, black whip snake


----------



## Snakewise84 (May 5, 2011)

speckled brown snake heheh not


----------



## jham66 (May 5, 2011)

+1 for King brown or did someone say Mulga earlier???


----------



## sammy09 (May 5, 2011)

is it australian?


----------



## hrafna (May 5, 2011)

albino red belly black? nope?


----------



## Snakewise84 (May 5, 2011)

collared whip snake


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> damn you i thought i had it when you quoted me :lol:
> 
> burtons
> 
> hehe, is it a parasuta dwyeri ?



well done richoman_3


Parasuta dwyeri 
some very close guesses though


----------



## jham66 (May 5, 2011)

hrafna said:


> albino red belly black? nope?


 
You mean a white belly white!?


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 5, 2011)

too late and wrong anyway, haha


----------



## richoman_3 (May 5, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

do i win a levis LOL


----------



## sammy09 (May 5, 2011)

your turn nick


----------



## harley0402 (May 5, 2011)

another ??


----------



## Snakewise84 (May 5, 2011)

its not in my book lol


----------



## Rooboy15 (May 5, 2011)

Just spotted this thread and thought it may have been a black backed snake, Parasuta nigriceps. Didn't know your locale but I see it looks similar to nigriceps that I have seen in the southern Darling Ranges between Waroona and Collie in WA.


----------



## sammy09 (May 5, 2011)

get another one up someone


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

did richo just run off? LOL


----------



## sammy09 (May 5, 2011)

yep can someone else post a pic up


----------



## Boidae (May 5, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> get another one up someone



Agreed, come on Richo


----------



## sammy09 (May 5, 2011)

i cant post a pic up because all i have at the moment are invert pics and i lost my camera charger


----------



## blakehose (May 5, 2011)

C'mon Farma, throw up another! Richo seems to have disappeared....


----------



## sammy09 (May 5, 2011)

blakehose said:


> C'mon Farma, throw up another! Richo seems to have disappeared....



please farma


----------



## richoman_3 (May 5, 2011)

ill do another one hang on


----------



## sammy09 (May 5, 2011)

no im off


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

ok here is another


----------



## sammy09 (May 5, 2011)

coastal taipan

copper head or inland taipan


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

nope


----------



## sammy09 (May 5, 2011)

or eastern brown


----------



## zack13 (May 5, 2011)

Slatey lol


----------



## sammy09 (May 5, 2011)

im to tired to think and need to get off so good night all


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

nope


----------



## gex13 (May 5, 2011)

mulga


----------



## dihsmaj (May 5, 2011)

Mealworm


----------



## richoman_3 (May 5, 2011)

LOL sorry guys, what a time for the internet to be stuffing up :/
its running pretty slow, ill try and get one up hang on

josh is that a psudonaja nuchalis or a demansia psammophis ?


----------



## Smithers (May 5, 2011)

Burtons?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

nope, nope, nope!


----------



## richoman_3 (May 5, 2011)

pseudonaja modesta?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 5, 2011)

an elapid?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

yes richo its modesta


----------



## dihsmaj (May 5, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> pseudonaja modesta?


 
on a roll!


----------



## richoman_3 (May 5, 2011)

LMAO !
thats all i can say


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

He ran off again didnt he!


----------



## richoman_3 (May 6, 2011)

LOL sorry guys,
will get one up after school


----------



## XKiller (May 6, 2011)

One for the noob's.



No one wants to have a guess?


----------



## jordanmulder (May 6, 2011)

ShaneWright said:


> One for the noob's.
> View attachment 198830
> 
> 
> No one wants to have a guess?



yellow faced whip snake?


----------



## XKiller (May 6, 2011)

Nope not a yellow faced whip snake, Clue... it is a elapid tho.


----------



## dossy (May 6, 2011)

slaty grey?


----------



## XKiller (May 6, 2011)

nope, not a slatey, clue... this species of snake is very small..


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

Hemiaspis damelii


----------



## XKiller (May 6, 2011)

Yes Jannico got it, hemiaspis dameli (Grey snake).






Shane


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

The cross pattern gives it away


----------



## XKiller (May 6, 2011)

And mabye because ive uploaded alot of photos of different specimans on my facebook lol. your turn....


----------



## Kurama (May 6, 2011)

An easy one.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

haha i was about to add that  ahah although it's not even the same photo!


----------



## XKiller (May 6, 2011)

Coastal taipan?



Raven said:


> An easy one.


----------



## Kurama (May 6, 2011)

Correct. 

What about this one?


----------



## SamNabz (May 6, 2011)

Copperhead?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

Austrelaps superbus


----------



## dihsmaj (May 6, 2011)

Raven said:


> Correct.
> 
> What about this one?


 
Bad guess, but a _Notechis_ sp.?


----------



## Tassie97 (May 6, 2011)

lowland copperhead?


----------



## richoman_3 (May 6, 2011)

hey who gave you permission to post 
orite, since Farmas ones took experts to figure out ill give an easy one for the newer people ... or maybe that i just dont find much reptiles :lol:
sorry, in the worst herping capital, so its all i got :/ pretty easy ...


----------



## gex13 (May 6, 2011)

brown


----------



## snakeluvver (May 6, 2011)

How come Ive never heard of a grey snake or ringed brown :?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

little whip?


----------



## richoman_3 (May 6, 2011)

Farma said:


> little whip?


 
yep.
jeez we are the pros :lol:


----------



## snakeluvver (May 6, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> yep.
> jeez we are the pros :lol:


 Yeah... real pro. You posted that pic a while ago asking for an id and thinking they were brown snakes :lol:


----------



## python_boy (May 6, 2011)

hey didnt say he was the pro?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

lol richo it wasnt that hard ,theres only 3 species of reptile where you are :lol:


----------



## dihsmaj (May 6, 2011)

Just tease us then Farma


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

Panoptes?


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

panoptes

same time janico


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

to easy eh?




your go jannico


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

mmmmm try this one guys


----------



## richoman_3 (May 6, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Yeah... real pro. You posted that pic a while ago asking for an id and thinking they were brown snakes :lol:


 
isnt that called cheating going through my threads?
and yeah, i sorta knew nothing bout snakes then.... i mean it was last year


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

No that's called being smart.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 6, 2011)

wth jannico ahah,
umm marys river turtle?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

Give scientific names haha I don't know common ones!
and nope!


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

macquarii dharra


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Rheodytes leukops?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 6, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> isnt that called cheating going through my threads?
> and yeah, i sorta knew nothing bout snakes then.... i mean it was last year


 
No, when you posted the full size pic I recognized it from your past thread


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

Rheodytes leukops, Nope. macquarii dharra, so close!


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

signata


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

Whoops! 
Got it Monitordude! 
Your turn!


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

macquarii??


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

Yepo!


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

sorry for wait hope this works!


----------



## richoman_3 (May 6, 2011)

beardie


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

Some sort of Pogona? I want to say Central Netted (ctenophorus nuchalis) though


----------



## damian83 (May 6, 2011)

yellow cbd ear, ?


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

you want to say right!
that was a to easy!
your turn again!


----------



## richoman_3 (May 6, 2011)

errr i got nothing, will try and dig something up


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

sorry richo i meant jannico, its a central netted.


----------



## damian83 (May 6, 2011)

i got one!
its easy

but jannico cant get it


----------



## richoman_3 (May 6, 2011)

oh damn haha,
anyway here is one ...
this one shall be interesting


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

i know it but ill let some one else do it


----------



## damian83 (May 6, 2011)

was gonna say reduced pattern bluie but i retract that


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

haha wicked!
Here's a bad quality photo so I'll give most of the photo


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

is it aussie?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

I bloody hope so! 
It's in Brisbane but not native to brissie.


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

probly wrong but pseudechis weigli?
or dugite?


----------



## damian83 (May 6, 2011)

mulga


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

Nope and nope!

Last time I talk to you on facebook


----------



## damian83 (May 6, 2011)

but didnt help




you cant guess jannico


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

yfws


----------



## sammy09 (May 6, 2011)

nicks is a bloched bluey


----------



## damian83 (May 6, 2011)

yeah monitor it is i too the pic at my inlaws it was to quick into the rocks to catch


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

anyone want a go??


----------



## damian83 (May 6, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> nicks is a bloched bluey


thought that or reduced patt

nah im off to bed been up too long


----------



## dihsmaj (May 6, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> oh damn haha,
> anyway here is one ...
> this one shall be interesting


 
nigrolutea?
aww just saw there was an 11th page.


----------



## Australis (May 6, 2011)

Guess.


----------



## sammy09 (May 6, 2011)

coastal taipan?


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

slatey grey?


----------



## sammy09 (May 6, 2011)

eastern brown


----------



## Australis (May 6, 2011)

No


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

Where was it found?
and don't say anything less than state


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

f. dunmalli, f. barnardi


----------



## Australis (May 6, 2011)

Qld.



monitordude said:


> f. dunmalli, f. barnardi


 
no


----------



## sammy09 (May 6, 2011)

keelback


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

f. tristis?


----------



## Australis (May 6, 2011)

No..


----------



## sammy09 (May 6, 2011)

marsh snake


----------



## Australis (May 6, 2011)

no.


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

r.bicolor?


----------



## sammy09 (May 6, 2011)

Ingram's brown snake


----------



## Australis (May 6, 2011)

Ingram's brown snake 

No

_Cryptophis bicolour_??


















..No


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

Carpentaria snake
what's Cryptophis bicolour?


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

square nosed snake, mullers snake


----------



## Australis (May 6, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Carpentaria snake



You got it.




Jannico said:


> what's Cryptophis bicolour?



The genus i think it belongs in i suppose lol


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

haha. Touche. I love those Arod I.D. games.
Give me a moment.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 6, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> oh damn haha,
> anyway here is one ...
> this one shall be interesting



Reticulated Python.... *flame suit on*


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

wow...
It's a bluey of some sort. You can't really guess what sub-species it is at all. Just like Morelia Spilota. 
any way
Here's one a mate took, -Matt-. 
Great guy!


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

is it a varanid or dragon?


----------



## kawasakirider (May 6, 2011)

Lol. Well I was close.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

haha that would give it away.

How is a foreign snake even close to one of Australia's most common and RECOGNIZABLE skink. 
It's even in the name of a beer mate


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

i dont know, ive got a feeling a dragon species?


----------



## kawasakirider (May 6, 2011)

Jannico said:


> haha that would give it away.
> 
> How is a foreign snake even close to one of Australia's most common and RECOGNIZABLE skink.
> It's even in the name of a beer mate


 
Was a joke at my expense, lol. I suck at recognising reptiles, but this thread will be fun and handy.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

haha I kinda figured which is why i put the beer reference in.
I get a lot of knowledge from books and GOOD internet resources.
This is good for fun to.
AROD > Quiz | ReptilesDownUnder.com


----------



## kawasakirider (May 6, 2011)

That's awesome! Thanks for that. Hey, do you know of any decent spots around Ipswich to go herping?


----------



## Australis (May 6, 2011)

Hosmers?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

Nope 
and no I don't Kawasakirider. 
I try to stay away from Ipswich in general  
ahah. To be honest I don't get to go out much being a student, having no car and only recently being strongly into reptiles. 
Try to find a nice bush area, that's isolated from people and just walk around!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 6, 2011)

I'm not big on Ipswich either. I was pretty bummed when I realised where Gatton was :/

Being a student is hard on the wallet, eh.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

Not really that. 
Just no time.
More guesses please!


----------



## Australis (May 6, 2011)

Egernia / what ever its been split into.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

Nope!


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

need a bit more detail


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 6, 2011)

It has no legs! 
and found in Northern Territory
Queensland and
Western Australia


----------



## monitordude (May 6, 2011)

a weird coloured file snake?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 7, 2011)

Correct!






Though the scales would put you off!


----------



## monitordude (May 7, 2011)

the lip scales!
my turn.
give me a sec


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Correct!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Such a pretty snake!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 7, 2011)

They are gorgoues! Aiming to see on this year!


----------



## monitordude (May 7, 2011)

sorry for bad quality


----------



## Australis (May 7, 2011)

Burtons snake lizard


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 7, 2011)

Death Adder.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Death Adder.


 
But *WHAT* Death Adder?


----------



## monitordude (May 7, 2011)

yep burtons
was it the second photo that gave it away australis??


----------



## Australis (May 7, 2011)

monitordude said:


> yep burtons
> was it the second photo that gave it away australis??


 
I could tell from the first one, but yeah the second one was more obvious.


----------



## monitordude (May 7, 2011)

v semiremex


----------



## Australis (May 7, 2011)

No fooling you.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 7, 2011)

Well is his name is Monitordude


----------



## monitordude (May 7, 2011)

yeh i love semiremex!
anyone want a go we need harder photos! i dont have to many left


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 7, 2011)

haha i might have some more.


----------



## Asharee133 (May 7, 2011)

Australis said:


> I could tell from the first one, but yeah the second one was more obvious.


 
trippy minecraft :lol:


----------



## Australis (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 7, 2011)

Furina barnardi maybe?


----------



## monitordude (May 7, 2011)

alright now weve got three going at once.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 7, 2011)

That has to be some sort of aquatic colubrid?


----------



## Australis (May 7, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Furina barnardi maybe?


 
Yup it is.





And an older one


----------



## monitordude (May 7, 2011)

keep guessing


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 7, 2011)

Richards Mangroove Snake?


----------



## monitordude (May 7, 2011)

nope


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 7, 2011)

Enhydris polylepis


----------



## monitordude (May 7, 2011)

yeap you uessed it now whats the other one?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 7, 2011)

hahah. I really don't know that one. 
Black Whip Snake or Lesser Black whip Snake.


----------



## monitordude (May 7, 2011)

yeap demansia papuensis one of my fav and soon to own a pair aswell


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 7, 2011)

Get out! PM me the breeder please!





another Small Elapid.

Found in QLD and NSW.


----------



## monitordude (May 7, 2011)

im gunna go de vis


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 7, 2011)

Yep, your turn! Thought that might be harder haha.


----------



## monitordude (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 7, 2011)

Egernia?

Hosmer's?

Ewd.


----------



## redlittlejim (May 7, 2011)

Varanus


----------



## monitordude (May 7, 2011)

Haha jannico I wonder how yOu got that? Haha


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 7, 2011)

A little birdy told me.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

monitordude said:


> Haha jannico I wonder how yOu got that? Haha


 
So what was it?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 7, 2011)

Eastern Water Dragon. Clever cropping!
Plimpy have a go, or someone else I won't be home for a day or so!


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)




----------



## monitordude (May 7, 2011)

Plimpy said:


>


is it a parasuta dwyeri??


----------



## dihsmaj (May 7, 2011)

No.


----------



## damian83 (May 7, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Such a pretty snake!


like the bulldogs so pretty


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

Anyone else wanna guess?


----------



## monitordude (May 8, 2011)

f. diadema (red-naped snake)??


----------



## Asharee133 (May 8, 2011)

Plimpy said:


>


 Shovel nosed snake?


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

monitordude said:


> f. diadema (red-naped snake)??


 
Yes.


----------



## monitordude (May 8, 2011)

is is easy but i dont have many on my laptop.


----------



## XKiller (May 8, 2011)

netted dragons tail?


----------



## monitordude (May 8, 2011)

yeap. haha your turn


----------



## XKiller (May 8, 2011)




----------



## monitordude (May 8, 2011)

some kind of delma?


----------



## XKiller (May 8, 2011)

But what kind......


----------



## nathancl (May 8, 2011)

Delma nasuta


----------



## XKiller (May 8, 2011)

Yes. Nasuta










nathancl said:


> Delma nasuta


----------



## nathancl (May 8, 2011)

someone else go i cant be bothered.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 8, 2011)

Again from -Matt-


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

jannico said:


> again from -matt-


 
cts?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 8, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## XKiller (May 8, 2011)

Holy cross frog


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 8, 2011)

Spot on Shane!


----------



## XKiller (May 8, 2011)

Alittle harder.


----------



## eipper (May 9, 2011)

Swampie


----------



## XKiller (May 9, 2011)

Yes indeed, your turn.


----------



## eipper (May 9, 2011)




----------



## kupper (May 9, 2011)

Eipper I told you those photos where not supposed to go public :lol:


----------



## XKiller (May 9, 2011)

the under side of a tusked frog?


----------



## eipper (May 9, 2011)

nope


----------



## XKiller (May 9, 2011)

Red crowned toadlet? If not a clue?


----------



## Geared (May 9, 2011)

Pseudophyrne semimarmorata?


----------



## eipper (May 9, 2011)

Geared is on the money


----------



## XKiller (May 10, 2011)

No one elese has gorne so i will, Guess


----------



## Mudimans (May 10, 2011)

Fordonia leucobalia


----------



## XKiller (May 11, 2011)

lol you allready knew.... your turn.



Mudimans said:


> Fordonia leucobalia


----------



## monitordude (May 11, 2011)

i dont have any more hard photos on my lap top so........ BUMP!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 11, 2011)

Dead easy but meh.


----------



## monitordude (May 12, 2011)

statey grey??


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 12, 2011)

Yer Slaty.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 12, 2011)

monitordude said:


> statey grey??


 
Your turn


----------



## monitordude (May 12, 2011)

jannico you go i dont have many left


----------



## snakeluvver (May 12, 2011)

Looks like jannico's a no-show
Another easy one (well, easy for the experts at least)


----------



## monitordude (May 12, 2011)

just a heads up it says the species in the thumb nail, hahaha


----------



## snakeluvver (May 13, 2011)

Damn are you serious! :lol:


----------



## sammy09 (May 13, 2011)

is it a C.Pallidicepes


----------



## monitordude (May 13, 2011)

c'mon!!!!


----------



## SouthSydney (May 15, 2011)

See if you can guess this one... It was run over...


----------



## Torah (May 15, 2011)

^ lmfao no it wasnt , its head got smooshed after it *cough* chased someones chiuawa (little dog)


----------



## monitordude (May 15, 2011)

^^^^ hahahahaha


----------



## SouthSydney (May 15, 2011)

Torah said:


> ^ lmfao no it wasnt , its head got smooshed after it *cough* chased someones chiuawa (little dog)





monitordude said:


> ^^^^ hahahahaha



So can you actually ID the snake? Or are you too busy getting caught up in irrelevant details and figuring out how to spell 'Chihuahua'? And laughing?


----------



## eipper (May 15, 2011)

what is the location of the snake and do you actually known what it is?


----------



## Torah (May 15, 2011)

Shambulah said:


> So can you actually ID the snake? Or are you too busy getting caught up in irrelevant details and figuring out how to spell 'Chihuahua'? And laughing?


 
Yes as Farma already told you 
Cryptophis boschmai ! hahahahahaha


----------



## eipper (May 17, 2011)

I have my doubts its a Cryptophis at all


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

eipper said:


> I have my doubts its a Cryptophis at all



why do you say that eipper? and do you have any idea what it could be then


----------



## monitordude (May 18, 2011)

this threads gone down hill


----------



## eipper (May 18, 2011)

I have caught a number of boschami and found them to be inoffensive and not rearing up towards the attacker to strike.....that is a classic Furina ploy though. The body mass vs length also seems a little to light for most Cryptophis and more Furnia like.

Having said the above it could well be a number of species and without scale counts/head shots it will be impossible to positively id, regardless of who it is. Simply put you need the head to split boschami/nigrescens, the condition of the of the subcaudals would give a good hint to the genus as well.

Having said the above....an old Furnia ornata fits pretty well.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

eipper said:


> I have caught a number of boschami and found them to be inoffensive and not rearing up towards the attacker to strike.....that is a classic Furina ploy though. The body mass vs length also seems a little to light for most Cryptophis and more Furnia like.
> 
> Having said the above it could well be a number of species and without scale counts/head shots it will be impossible to positively id, regardless of who it is. Simply put you need the head to split boschami/nigrescens, the condition of the of the subcaudals would give a good hint to the genus as well.
> 
> ...



well considering its not glossy black with a pink/red ventral surface id have my doubts its nigrescens
perhaps you mean nigrostriatus?
in which case the lack of a distinct vertebral stripe would lead me to rule out that too 
and as for the furina ornata it could very well possibly be, though the reticulum around each scale tends to be more pronounced in ornata and the pic showed a distinct darkening around each scale that merged into an almost completly dark dorsal scale and a pearly white ventral surface, much more common in C boschmai
if i was to have a stab at it being a member of furina id have to say barnardi but iv never seen one in the flesh so i cant comment to much on that 
I guess we will just never know


----------



## eipper (May 19, 2011)

spotted black


----------



## snakeluvver (May 19, 2011)

Damn I was gunna say spotted black but I thought it'd be wrong.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 19, 2011)

Is it very small?


----------



## bally (May 19, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Is it very small?



thats what i was thinking too


----------



## XKiller (May 19, 2011)

Matt.... Pseudonaja textilis.?


----------



## blakehose (May 19, 2011)

Notechis?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Demansia papuensis?


----------

